# Sandwich



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A guy walks into a bar and sees a sign over the bar which reads :

Cheese sandwich Â£2 ~ Ham sandwich Â£3 ~ Hand-job Â£10

He checks his wallet, then approaches the gorgeous barmaid.

"Are you the one who gives the hand-jobs" he asks.

"Yes" she says with a smile.

"Well wash your fucking hands and make me a cheese sandwich"


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: The old ones are the best


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Is that the old guys you refering to Yellow ?????


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

